# Hello from Seattle



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Chris. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Northwestshootr (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome from a fellow NW shooter.


----------



## OlliedenHnter06 (Nov 6, 2007)

*welcome*

welcome to at.. i use to live in tacoma, wa. :wav:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

*NW is best!*

Just in case you haven't already discovered these, here's a few places to get started...

http://www.crispie.com/wsaa

http://www.kenmorerange.com/

http://www.thenockpoint.com/HTML/ArcheryFrames.htm

Kenmore Range and The Nock Point are in the Seattle area. If you are outside the Seattle area be sure to check WSAA (crispie.com) for a complete listing of clubs and shops in WA State.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

